

Standalone Prism Button With Call-To-Action - ivanca
http://jsbin.com/evafaz/4/edit

======
ivanca
Link to raw javascript file for convenience:
[http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=wAb9w2y3](http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=wAb9w2y3)

~~~
ivanca
Someone downvoted me... Just to clarify I called it a "raw js file" meaning
that you can just right-click the link and save it as _prism.js_

